# Is this cage okay?



## EternalAngel (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a cage in a few months as I will be buying my first mouse at that time - will this cage be okay?

http://www.petscorner.co.uk/small-anima ... nimal-cage

It's HUGE but I might get more mice in the future and if my time with this first mouse goes well (getting a lone male), and I decide I want more, I can get a bunch of females without having to buy a new cage. Of course, with a thorough clean, since it'll still smell like the male if I don't 

I'm wondering if this will be okay? It said on another site that the spacing for that cage is 0.39 inches / 10mm, which I think is okay. The size shouldn't be a problem, and I think the tunnel will be good quality. So I'm hoping it will be a great home for my little friend.


----------



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

According to google converter 10mm is .39 inches. Personally I wouldn't get a cage with a bar spacing any bigger than .25 inches but that's just me as I breed my mice and I don't need babies going missing but I'm sure for adult mice that cage is fine. Also a side note, on amazon you can get a 100cm long 40cm wide storage box for £25. That's a LOT more space and a LOT less expensive. I understand they aren't as attractive as conventional cages but for a group of females it would be ideal, not so much for a single male. I solder holes for ventilation but you can also add cut out a hole in the side and overlay it with hardwire cloth/mesh which can be bought cheaply on ebay


----------



## EternalAngel (Mar 4, 2017)

Really for me I want a cage that's fun - my mouse is going to be my pet, not for breeding. Thank you though. How old should I get my mouse if I'm going to get this cage? I don't want to get it too young and then it escapes.


----------



## EternalAngel (Mar 4, 2017)

Also, if that cage isn't suitable, how about this one? http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pet ... ages/40878
The bar spacing is 6.72mm, which I would assume should hopefully not be too big!


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

The Duna Fun has spacing that's narrower than 10mm; when manufacturers measure bars they measure midpoint bar to midpoint bar, while as owners we're actually concerned with the gap between the bars.

I would say that the Leon is the better cage though, as it's more easily customisable to add in toys and accessories that you and your pets like. While the mini duna fun is harder to customise in terms of putting in things more than it comes with, flexibility to attach etc.


----------



## EternalAngel (Mar 4, 2017)

Would the Duna Fun still be okay for a mouse though? I feel like I can still fit toys in and replace a bunch of stuff to make it exciting. It's really the one I want.


----------



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a furplast duna, both that version and the smaller one and I personally would say that's more than suitable for a lone male or even a pair of girls. The bar spacing is fine and I've never had an issue with that. The only thing I dislike is the water bottle slot on it, depending on how long your water bottle spout is, it is pretty high up and a mouse has to get on his hind legs to reach it. However, At one point I did fit in a bottle to the wire part on the second floor and that was fine. Also if your mouse is anything like mine, they sleep in that tube 90% of the time and not their actual house. :lol:


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Yes they're suitable. I didn't realise that clarifying that the bar spacing is safer than stated put that into doubt.


----------



## LayRong (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a furplast duna, both that version and the smaller one and I personally would say that's more than suitable for a lone male or even a pair of girls. The bar spacing is fine and I've never had an issue with that. The only thing I dislike is the water bottle slot on it, depending on how long your water bottle spout is, it is pretty high up and a mouse has to get on his hind legs to reach it. However, At one point I did fit in a bottle to the wire part on the second floor and that was fine. Also if your mouse is anything like mine, they sleep in that tube 90% of the time and not their actual house. :lol:
บาคาร่า online
gclub online


----------

